# Faux Tree stumps/roots



## Skinjorski (Oct 26, 2011)

I was thinking about turning a 20g long into a "river" setup, with a current from one side to the other using a cansiter filter as the pump, and filling it full of faux roots made from bent pvc, covered in expanding polyurathane foam, carved to look realistic, and then cover all of that with colored waterproof grout to seal it and make it look right. I've seen this in a mudskipper tank before, and if its brackish water friendly, should be freshwater friendly too right?
The other bonus is that I could use the pvc pipe as plumbing for the intake/outtake if I wanted to, as long as cover all of the polyurathane with grout, should be ok right?


----------



## Skinjorski (Oct 26, 2011)

Also, what about really low light plants? I like dwarf sag, and java fern. . .but I'd like a little variety, was probably going to have the tank around half full of water, forgot to mention that, as the landscape and fauna is more important than the 6 fish I'll end up putting in there to me. Any ideas? Worst case scenario, I'll end up just going to the local dam while the lake is super low and getting tons of driftwood, and picking through it at the house where I have the tank.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I think the real wood is a better option and not as much work.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with susan,real wood is better.Also has the added benefit of staining the water if the fish are black water fishes.What types of fish are goinh in it?

On lowlight plants,some anubias nana wisteria crypts and a few others will do fine.Duckweed will add to the effect.

Have you thought of adding any plants growing out of the water?


----------



## PC1 (May 25, 2011)

susankat said:


> I think the real wood is a better option and not as much work.


+2


----------



## Skinjorski (Oct 26, 2011)

Not sure what kind of fish yet, and yes I would like land plants, fully aquatic plants, and plants that will grow out of the water. I am going out this weekend to a "almost" dry lake to get a truckload of any driftwood that might look good in this setup. Could probably also wisteria there because it grows like mad in the lakes around here. I may just give up on the pvc option, does seem like alot of work now that you mention it. What sort of fish would be good for blackwater tank?


----------

